# New Intercooler...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ordering the Forge unit from JGY tomorrow... hopefully it gets here in time for me to dyno on the 14th!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> Ordering the Forge unit from JGY tomorrow... hopefully it gets here in time for me to dyno on the 14th!


Glad you broke down and got the forge. It can't be beat for the price!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

good job!.. ill be ordering my T28 soon....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ordered! Should be here in 5-6 days he said... lets wait and see...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

join the forge intercooler club hahaha


----------

